# Lizards > General Geckos >  Gecko A Go-Go (dialup DEATH)

## Kara

So what do you get for the guy who has just about every trippy-colored critter under the sun?   Why, funkadelic Tokays, of course!!! 

In all seriousness though, we are coo coo for CoCo Puffs when it comes to Tokay geckos, and these represent just a _smidgen_ of the color mutations we're breeding (and hatching - finally!) at this time.   :Smile:  

This is "Clucker" - Kevin's super friendly hypererythristic (high red) Tokay...he's so sweet we even take him to birthday parties & shows!



One of our blue adults:


And one of the offspring from the above animal:


Here's "Kingpin" - more pics of him soon!


"Blueberry" - He's totally sexy & totally AGGRO!!  :Stab:  (hmmm...maybe that's why I like him so much...) 


And some other fun stuff we have on tap:












Enjoy!

K~

----------


## Evan Jamison

Awesome!! I knew there were some tokay morphs out there, but I had no idea there were so many.  How many of the above have been proven inheritable?  Beautiful animals!  One of my favorite memories from living in Thailand for two years was hearing the Tokays call in the evenings.  Maybe I should get me some just for nostalgia purposes....

-Evan

----------


## JLC

WOWzers!!! I had NO idea those came in so many different, brilliant colors!! And I just love love _love_ the sapphire eyes on Blueberry!!  :Love:  If ever I get a Tokay, I'm comin' to you!!!

----------


## wetceal

WOW Kara...those really are amazing!  I've always liked Tokays but never had one because they were aggressive.  Every year I'm SUPER tempted to get a captive bred baby to tame down and after seeing all those color variations that you guys have there, I really want to get into them now LOL!  

So many wants...so little time...

Thanks,
Celia

----------


## frankykeno

Blueberry's eyes are amazing!  They are all amazing!

----------


## mr~python

wow, i knew there were a few tokay morphs but i didnt know there were that many and that looked looked so gorgeous. i like blueberry too. great geckos Kara!

----------


## Smulkin

Hate to be a bore and just repeat whats already been said but W0W!

I was in the dark on the diversity out there also.

You have yet to reveal a part of your herp world that doesn't leave me green with envy!

or blue . . or red . . .

----------


## recycling goddess

wow wow wow!!! i had no idea they came in different colours... i love your red male!!!!

----------


## Ginevive

Awesome! I never go into the lizard forums, and today I do, and I nearly have a heart attack  :Smile: 

That Blueberry is stunning; my other favorite is that one with the black/blue/white (9th last pic if you wanted to count.)

----------


## tigerlily

Awesome Kara!  Blueberry is a beautiful animal.  WOW   :Surprised:   How feisty is feisty?

----------


## Shelby

Wow that's awesome! I love tokays anyway, but with all those color morphs, they're pretty irresistable!

----------


## Kara

> Awesome Kara!  Blueberry is a beautiful animal.  WOW    How feisty is feisty?


Feisty = bite down until his eyes sink into his head & hang on with the tenacity of a starving pit bull chomping on a pot roast.  But that's Berry for ya...some of the others are pretty darn friendly!   :Very Happy:

----------


## tigerlily

:Surprised:   Oh my.  Feisty.  Got it.   :Surprised:   :ROFL: 

Thanks for clarifying that for me.   :Very Happy:

----------


## kavmon

i like the calico looking one!  how many different morphs are there?  how many did you'll start with?  i haven't seen any others outside of nerd's collection.



vaughn

----------


## gmmuscle91

I WANT BLUEBERRY!!! WOW, those are some awesome looking geckos. Blue is my favorite color which is why I want Blueberry and one of Cue's Blue Ball's!

----------


## cueball

Those are Karatastic! I never knew there where so many different types  :Surprised:   Do you have or have seen any solid black ones? That would be hot  :Cool:  


ps...blue balls rule

----------


## Kara

Well, he's not solid black but here's the closest thing we've got...



K~

----------


## cueball

Thanks Kara! That's neat...I really like the pink at the end of it's tail  :Giggle:

----------


## Glaedr

Fantastic pics and gecko's! I want some  :Wink:

----------


## Schlyne

I love the red and blue ones!

----------


## lillyorchid

Amazing Pictures!!!

----------


## steveo

OMFG! and the of course WOW! , ive seen the calicos before (which i love) 
but i never thought there was such a diverse colour range with tokays as that
and that Bluberry is a babe  :Very Happy:  there Beauties and thats an under statement
by the way tokays happen to be my fave of all geckos  :Smile:

----------


## Sputnik

I was looking at "Blueberry" and wondering why some of the substrate is blue? Right under its belly and above it's head... kinda odd!

----------


## Kara

> I was looking at "Blueberry" and wondering why some of the substrate is blue? Right under its belly and above it's head... kinda odd!


Maybe your monitor is screwy?  Gecko is the only blue thing in that pic.

----------


## cassandra

How the heck did I miss *this* thread?! Geckolicious! WOW!

----------


## Sputnik

> Maybe your monitor is screwy?


 
LOL...

----------


## Kara

> LOL...


What was your original point?  If you're suggesting that the photo has been "enhanced" outside of cropping & sharpening, you are mistaken.  

 :Smile: 

K~

----------


## Sputnik

> What was your original point? If you're suggesting that the photo has been "enhanced" outside of cropping & sharpening, you are mistaken. 
> 
> 
> 
> K~


Calm down, it's ok.... 

I said it looks odd. Could be anything, which is why I asked about some of the substrate being the same color as the tokay. I thought you might of had a simple explanation?  :Smile:

----------


## Kara

LOL...I'm very calm. There'd be *no* doubt in your mind if I wasn't.   :Very Happy:  

Maybe I'm seeing something different than you are?  On my screen, there's no blue sphagnum moss in this pic.  Browns, faded greens & gecko poop, but no blue substrate.

----------


## Sputnik

Maybe it poops blue, sorry had to throw that in...LOL 

No fun in being calm now is there?  :Surprised:

----------


## Kara

> Maybe it poops blue, sorry had to throw that in...LOL 
> 
> No fun in being calm now is there?


LOL...at this point, with many of the things I've seen over the past few years of keeping reptiles full-time, it wouldn't necessarily surprise me!!  I'll have to take some new pics of the Berry-monster...he's even bluer (more blue?  what's the correct grammatical term here?) in person. Just an awesome lizard that we've been so blessed to have as part of our collection. 

And yes, there's plenty of fun in being calm.  There's a *lot* more important stuff in life than getting uppity on internet forums.   Life is short, fragile & easily taken for granted in the melee of day-to-day drama...don't forget that!

K~

----------


## geckoplus

:Rolleyes2:

----------


## Rapture

I see the blue looking moss also, right under his stomach. There is another little piece that has a blue looking tint about an inch below where his tail is resting. It's probably another color that just looks more blue because of the color of the lizard. At any rate, it does appear blue.

----------


## Schlyne

I love "Clucker" he's so sweet.  It was really neat to see him in person at the show!

----------


## steveo

Sell me that calico tokay now!,
how much does calicos  go for any how?

----------


## Ballpython2

are these morphs the same price as a normal tokay? or are you the only one with morphs? lol

----------


## N4S

Sorry I bumped this but these are ridiculous!!!! In a cool way. 

I cannot believe there are so many color variations. 

Where can you purchase some of these nowadays?

----------


## Laooda

*I LOVE CLUCKER !!!  *

----------


## Schlyne

> are these morphs the same price as a normal tokay? or are you the only one with morphs? lol


HAHA.

The "hets" for leucistic? or calico? was 400 for a male.

The blue babies were 2k at tinley.

----------


## deminon

thats pretty wicked

----------


## Monty

Awesome Collection of Tokays!!! So many colors will make ones head spin.

----------

